# how big do they havt to be



## RBP dude (Dec 2, 2004)

i was wondering how big they had to be before they could breed? and is a 55 gal big enough for them to breed?help


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If I remember correctly, Redbellies are sexually mature when they are about 18 months of ago. Their size at that age of course depends on many factors (water chemistry, diet and amount of feedings, stress levels, etc.), but on average, they'll measure somewhere between 5-8".

A 55 gallon might be enough to house a confirmed breeding pair (as long as it's not a standard 55g that's only 12-14" deep - that's not enough space to move around freely or to take flight, if agression gets the better of one of the fish), but it's definitely to small to raise a shoal and hope for a breeding pair.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

If you even have to ask this question, I don't think you'll have to worry about your RB's breeding any time soon.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

First of all it depends on the Species of PIranha you are talking about. Next there is plenty of information available on the web especially this websites resources regarding the sexual maturity size of PIranha's. Search!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Heres a couple helpful links :

P-FURY Breeding Articles

OPEFE


----------



## RBP dude (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------

